# Do Feral Pigeons Like Bird Houses?



## Gotanyblacker (Jan 22, 2012)

hi
i rescued two pigeons at 2 weeks old then released them at 2.5 months old. They sit in a tree next to my unit and sit in the rain and storms. they dont seem to go find shelter at night.. im worried winter is coming

would a birdhouse work? any tips?????

Thanks

Gotanyblacker


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the best is to do what they call soft release, releasing them in one day after days/weeks of been next to humans is traumatic and probably they do not know now how to survive and forage in the wild.

I should say take them back home, do not handrear them, free them every day at morning, and let them to come inside if they desire at night.

They will probably find partners after a couple of weeks/month and meet other feral pigeons to join, right now they are to vulnerable in that condition.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It's probably because when they're hand reared they don't have the natural ability to know where to go for shelter and food as this is what the parents would have taught them.

I think a shelter would be a great idea for them. If you can provide them with whatever you can that is protecting them from the winter elements but so they can come and go as they please then I think they'll adapt to whatever it is. Just make sure it's away from where preditors can get to them. ie: next to a wall or low to the ground.

You'll need to encourage them to first go inside and this can be done by placing food in or next to it along with water. They might be more inclined to investigate the inside if there's an incentive like food in there.

It would be great if you can get them used to it and still provide them with food supply etc especially over the winter as it will be tough on them if they have to forage for food at this young age. They won't naturally know where to find it.

Great job in rearing them by the way, but they still need some support as you're the only parent they've known. 

good luck

Janet


----------

